# Toro TimeMaster deck rehab



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Been wanting to re-do the underside of my 2017 Toro Timemaster for about a year, and finally decided to give it a try this off-season. I am just completing this now due to many reasons, crazy cold, snowy winter in Northern Illinois, non-heated garage, life getting in the way and procrastinating. So, there are my excuses, now to the business of getting this done.

The reason to re-do the underside of the deck is that my TM seems to collect grass at an alarming rate, even following the 1/3 rule, cutting when lawn is dry and using the side discharge every other mow. I have also seen other TM owners complain of this, so, this needed to be done. I do have some regrets with this project as I did not have the best tools to accomplish this, but I managed ok. The goal was to sand all the way down to bare metal and start over. I would then apply a laquer based primer, up to 4 coats with wet-sanding with 1000 grit sandpaper after coats 3 and 4 of the primer. Then I would apply finish coats with Toro Red rattle can paint, again not ideal but should be good. I would then wet sand with the 1000 grit after coats 2 and 3. Final step would be to apply some spray wax, liberally, and finish with a non-stick spray, Mo-Deck, from my local Russo. I asked my go to rep and place to go for everything, Conserve F/S, for their advice, and they did not endorse a product, but told me a silicone based spray would do the job.

This is where I started, pretty ugly, but not bad. I had not cleaned it since mulch mowing leaves back on Nov 8th.


After cleaning things up a bit, again not having the best tools for this job, I went a little crazy with the Dremel. If I have to do this again I am buying the Dremel Max, as their triangular attachment would be perfect for this and allow me to get down to bare metal without it looking awful-lesson learned.


This is after 3 coats of primer and a wet sand, happy with how this went.


This is after 3 coats of Toro Red spray can paint, again I am not a pro body guy, but I feel that this should be good for what I wanted. Once I complete the final spray wax and Mo-Deck spray, i will update pics.


While I was at it, decided to spice up the wheels with a new look, Rust Oleum rattle can paint, Satin finish, stealing from Ryan Knorr, happy with how they look, like the ExMark 30' version.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Awesome! Look forward to hearing about your experience with the rehab.


----------



## LeftField11 (May 24, 2020)

Found this thread searching for a solution to the grass buildup under the TM deck.

Did the deck rehab help with the grass buildup?


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes it did the first 2 years, this year the paint is flaking a little bit, but since I typically side discharge, the deck rarely gets too clogged up. Using Mow Deck works pretty well too.


----------

